# Kingston Upon Thames "THE RIVER" Meet -



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

right this is a possible venue to replace the Guildford pub we met at last night. They had no food or drinks for a period so we werent that keen to return!

The venue is Harts Boatyard on Portsmouth Road (Portsmouth Road, Surbiton, Surrey, KT6 4ES)
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 0&z=0&ar=Y

from 7pm onwards

it is right on the river, does great food and there is a good size car park

so who is up for it?????


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

ooops

sorry this was meant for events!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Im up for that in Aug....keep me informed, even though I wasnt there at the last one !


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Mmmm!


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

havent actually tempted you troy have I?

come on your way home from the gym


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm up for it!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Hopefully I'll be able to make this one. All depends where I'm working that day. Annoyed I couldn't make the last meet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

if any of you guys get stuck in the river i can fish you out!!!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Excellent venue guys, count me in for that


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

cool, make sure there is no last minute Karting though Jay :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Nope, karting is August 16th so no worries


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will be there


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Count me in.

Simon.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Should be able to make this one.. lookin forward to meeting the new faces been out of the loop for a while but I'm in like Flyn...all be it in disguise


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

count me in, nice place :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Audi will have the TT on the 2nd but should have it back by the 10th - well I flippin hope I do!

Looking forward to it already.

Joss.


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Sweet as, the meet is less than 2 miles from me crib....

defo count me in please

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will bring my new car along to this meet.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Im possibly up for it, will let you know nearer the time.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttvic said:


> I will bring my new car along to this meet.


TT? :roll:


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Any chance of a cruise around the Kingston town centre one way system !?

At say 9/ 10pm when there is minimal traffic and only young p*iss heads to avoid mowing down....

Its mainly 2 or 3 lanes in places, a bridge to go over, a bridge to go under and a couple of round abouts to negotiate.

I think 10+ TT's cruising round will be cool. :?

Just a thought

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Yes, why not....clarko :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

now that sounds like a superb idea!

good plan panbikes! 8)

we could even all pull up outside Oceana and letch at all the loverly ladies :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I like the Oceana plan Clarko, you sly dog! 

If we could make the convoy at 9pm I can do it, may need to make a move shortly after.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

go-karting again jay?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I hate Kingston 1 way system personally. 
Might be able to come along to this


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

clarko said:


> now that sounds like a superb idea!
> 
> good plan panbikes! 8)
> 
> we could even all pull up outside Oceana and letch at all the loverly ladies :lol:


Why just pull up outside, why not go in ?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Diary's looking good so should be there. Really looking forward to a good meet after missing the last one and not being able to get down to Poole last Friday.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

steveh said:


> Diary's looking good so should be there. Really looking forward to a good meet after missing the last one and not being able to get down to Poole last Friday.


Steve WHO?????????????? :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > Diary's looking good so should be there. Really looking forward to a good meet after missing the last one and not being able to get down to Poole last Friday.
> ...


Thanks Kev. :roll:

I keep looking at the photos of Poole and wishing I had managed to get there and annoyingly I found out, too late, that I could have. :x I suppose there's always next year.


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

I should be able to get along too, it'll be my first TT meet so I'm looking forward to seeing cars & owners alike.

Mr L


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The cars look great, can't honestly say the same for most of the owners. :lol: :lol: :wink: (Me included)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Steve

Make sure you bring the cat with you so we will all recognise you!!! :lol:

Kev


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Will do. :lol:

By the way Kev, what have they done to Bev? :?


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

August already?!? :?

Count me in, haven't been to Kingston in years.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

just a reminder to you all that this meet is on wednesday at Harts Boatyard in Surbiton/Kingston, 7pm onwards and then we'll go on a cruise at 9ish

see you then


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Clarko/fellow TT'ers.

Looks like I am on business in Manchester Tuesday, travelling back on train Wednesday.

Car is filthy at present.

Will only turn up late if everyone agrees to:

A Not take the pi$$ out of the the state of the car
B Not take any photo's!!!!

Hopefully will see you all later

Kev


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Can't make any promises Kev. :lol: :wink:

As it's usually my car that needs a clean I will not say anything.

If we want to take any photos we'll just make you park round the corner. :lol:


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

will see you all there. neil


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

lovely weather for tonights meet - see you all there!

clarko 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Will see you all there in a mucky black TT


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Sorry lads but I wont be able to make it tongiht, have a chariy footie match. Take loads of picks though please. JJ 8)


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Im really looking forward to tonight's meet.

Pint in one hand , good like minded conversation, gazing a beautiful machines.....life doesnt get any better than this....  8)

See you all there ...safe travels... :wink:

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

lets just hope the car park will not fill up because the weather is nice! :?


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Nah dont worry if we get there and take up 2 spaces each ( like I park everywhere ) at 7pm then we will have complete control and domination of that tarmac.

Its our show, we're spending doe in pub, everyone else can f*ck off, especially scooby drivers :evil:

I know I would nt stay long if I bumped into say a scooby meet...

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

like your style mate 

see you there


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Unfortunately Im not going to be able to make it 

Im going to be stuck in London working.

Hope you all have a great time, Ill try make the next one.

Joss


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

clarko said:


> lets just hope the car park will not fill up because the weather is nice! :?


Just got back from putting cones all over the place and a car park closed sign


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Great meet. Good to see everybody again and meet a few new people.

Thanks to Clarko for doing the wizadry with VAGcom.

The cruise was fun although I felt very old when we stopped outside that nightclub. :roll:

Looking forward to the next meet already.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Great meet and the little cruise was fun.

Can we have more meets on Tuesdays or Fridays, as much as I love em I need to be able to come out to play on my own! 

Sorry Clarko for not getting my laptop out but I need to have a padded sound proof box on a trailor to bring to meets when the kids are with me. 

I'm going to stick to the comfortable days for meets in future.


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Just like to say I had a good time at my first TTOC meet. Thanks guys & girls.

Thanks to Clarko for the VAGcom stuff. I just love locking the car now ! 'Plip!''
Some nice cars & people, see you at another meet soon.

Mr L


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry that I could not make it, stuck in Hertfordshire

Glad all went well and that you all had a good evening


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Nice one clarko, great place to meet 8)

Good to see you all again, waiting for the next one :roll:


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

Good meet & nice venue. Was good to see everyone again and meet some new faces.

See you at the next one.


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Yep another great meet, especially the mini cruise.

Terri's and my heart skipped a beat when we were confronted by the old bill at the end of the cruise but luckily they were dealing with another incident...phew....

Loverly evening, cars and members from this great forum.

Thank you .

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Excellent meet! Can't believe how many people turned out, we took over a whole corner of their car park 8)

Good to meet some new faces, TT_Jr and MrL and another whose forum name I forget but we managed to sort out with a new lamda sensor.

The convoy was fun too, nice suggestion and well executed. The TTs rolling under the lights of Kingston was a truly impressive sight 8)


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

what a great evening! 
nice to see everyone and it was great to get a mini cruise round Kingston in. That one way system can be like a race track at times - push hard enough and you can drift round some of the corners 8)

I also thought we were fooked when the old bill pulled across the middle of the road but luckily they zoomed off elsewhere!

Very amusing to pull up outside that club with all the girlies looking at us - they must have thought they were well pissed seeing double (or treble etc!)

anyways, thanks to all who attended for making it a great meet and i think we should use that venue more in the future!

see you soon

J


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

Shame we didnâ€™t hop out to take a photo (of the cars :roll: ) outside Oceanaâ€¦ :?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

any pics at all?


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Here are a few pictures for you all.

Parking was a bit tight...





































A smooth rear...



















And lastly a bit of a dodgy picture of when we all pulled up outside the nightclub during the mini cruise...










Overall it was a very enjoyable evening and I'm looking forward to the next meeting.

Simon.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Great shot's Simon, Kev the wheels got dirty on the way home ....are you de-baged yet :roll:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Sad I missed this  , is it likely to be the venue again??


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

definately!
the venue was great! 8)


----------



## Andy g (Aug 16, 2005)

Just joined the TT forum.
Could you keep in touch and let me know if there are any more local meetings,
I'm in New Malden.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Andy g said:


> Just joined the TT forum.
> Could you keep in touch and let me know if there are any more local meetings,
> I'm in New Malden.


Welcome to the forum Andy 

Have you joined the TTOC yet ? 8) It comes with a free local meet alert :wink:


----------

